# Tybee Pier Report 10-19-03



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got to the pier around 930, low tide, water really muddy and wind was picking up. Not looking that great, but decided to toss some frozen mullet and wait to see what would happen next. Ronnie showed up about an hour later with some freshly caught mullet and I put one of those on and launched it towards the horizon. Water started clearing up as the tide came in but nothing, nothing, nothing.... and then the drag started moving slowly before suddenly screaming and dumping line. Felt that familiar head shake and I knew what it was, yes, that's right, redfish on! Fought him for a little while as I frantically cleared the rail, tourists and art festival-goers scattering like leaves in a Nor'easter. Brought him onto the beach, measured him, took some pictures and released him. Nice 40 incher, big and full of mullet, I'm guessing. Went back up to my deckchair and went through all the regular explanations as to why I release redfish.

5 minutes later, off goes the drag again! Same song and dance down the pier with another big red. Photos, measurement and then release. This one was 35 inches and also sporting a big belly. 

After that, nothing else but a sting ray and no one else hooked into any reds either. A few blues, spot, and whiting were being caught. Some of the whiting were respectably sized. Also saw one weakfish, a small flounder, and an 18" trout caught.

Went and hit a couple other spots without any real luck. Had a blue take off one of my Space Guppy tails and lost a couple decent flounder. Found another really nice spot to fish and Ronnie and I tried it out for awhile. Watched the dolphins herd some mullet as the sun went down. Absolutely beautiful sunset and then trudged back to the car, only to step in a fire ant hill. 

All in all, not a shabby day, pictures should be in sometime this week. The new surf rod is a dream to handle and wears down the fish pretty well. Two thumbs up on the rod.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

now thats a good day on the water.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Reds / 0 Big E / 1


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How about Emanuel 2, Big Reds 0?  

I'm still kind of in shock about it.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E, sounded like a blast...wow, a 40 and a 35 incher. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sweet! Nice Reds!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice job E can't wait to see the pics


----------



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

Emanuel,
Have photo's but can't e-mail you. 
send me an E-mail when you get this,
and i'll be sure to get the photo's to you.
I know they'lbe nice for the site so all may
veiw them. NICE REDS !!!

Man what a Great day That was! everyone 
on the pier, including Me, would have liked
to have had ONE of THOSE on their line! 

And what a way to break in your new rod!
Can't WAIT till spring to start all over again.

How's the fishing about now.
hope to be down SOON, and would like to know 
what to expect. I really don't expect much but 
hay, Good Beer, Good Friends, and a line in the
water, makes for a Great day Anyway. right? 
Ronnie--- [email protected]


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Ronnie,

Just sent you an email. Not alot is going on down here fishing-wise. Nothing is being caught off the pier although the water temps haven't completely dropped, yet. Sharks and reds have all moved out although I think we might be able to pick up some trout out of the spot I took you to.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Ronnie,

Good to see ya on the board! Really good to see another "Tybee guy" here. Can't wait to see some reports.

Glenn


----------

